# Galaxy rasbora



## Ghosty (23 Mar 2015)

hey everyone. IV finslly finished, well half finished my tank, I'm trying to make it a house for some breeding rasbora

I have lots of plants that will grow in over the next month, I will be removing the juwel filter and putting red or with needle leaf Java fern and Java moss, so there is plenty of hiding space,

I'm looking for. A Galaxy rasbora breeders, I want to breed them myself and feel I have a lovely home for them, does anyone know anyone? Who can sell me a few? A breeding pair would be nice, I can donate back to forum plants and fry 

Ghosty


----------



## Jose (23 Mar 2015)

You need to get a few of them, males and females mixed up. After you feed them well for a few weeks they'll start showing mating behaviour if conditions are to their liking. If you are serious about breeding them then youll need a ph metre and a conductivity meter.


----------



## stu_ (23 Mar 2015)

How's your water ?
Plus do you plan on removing the adults if they spawn ?

http://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/celestichthys-margaritatus/
Good luck with the project.


----------



## Ghosty (23 Mar 2015)

Water can be changed to meet the galaxy's needs, it's a new 250l tank, I have a lot of plants in there now
I have
Loads of pygmy chain sword, dwarf sagittaria, blues jap, hygro leu, hygro com.Amazon swords, vallis, I am cutting the juwel filter out, to replace with a fluval 406 so that corner will have. Redmoor root, with needle leaf Java fern, and the branches covered in Java moss
So lots of hiding places once it grows in,
So the tank is being setup to meet the galaxy's needs, just trying to find a private breeder who I can purchase around 20 at once, the other tank mates will be
Plates
Guppies
Dwarf gouarmi
And eiether a ruby shark, or my bn pleco, just abit confused as to wether my bn plec will tear up my pygmy chain carpet
Hey stu,
I plan on having a dedicated breeding net box thing with the sides back and bottom covered in Java moss I'll put the mating pair in there, let them do there thing then get them out, the fry should spawn happily in there, makes it easier for me to catch them 

Do you think everything I have said is passable?


----------



## Jose (23 Mar 2015)

You need a separate tank to breed galaxy rasboras, idealy it should be between 20 and 40 litres.


----------



## Ghosty (23 Mar 2015)

Why do I need a separate tank to breed?,


----------



## MirandaB (23 Mar 2015)

They will eat their own eggs and fry if given the chance unfortunately 
I'm not sure if the breeding trap would work as it would probably be too small,better to set up a separate tank to pop the breeding pair in to spawn.
Good luck with catching a pair in a densely planted tank that size as they are very quick and I have enough trouble trying to catch a pair out of my 90lt


----------



## Ghosty (23 Mar 2015)

The catching the little tiyks is why I'm leaning more to just starting out with a bigger shoul, and letting it go El natural and just breeding trapping any spawns as I see them

I am really terrible at catching fish with nets

Would say 20 be enough for them to exhibit natrual behaviour, also would a ruby shark bother them?


----------



## alto (24 Mar 2015)

If you set up a heavily planted tank with just the Galaxy rasboras & shrimps for ground crew, you'll have a better chance of success ... be sure to have several very dense thickets of moss for the fry

I'd not mix a timid species with a boisterous "shark"


----------



## Ghosty (24 Mar 2015)

thanks for all the replies, Jose and Miranda 

Alto, hello, 

Only reason I contemplated the ruby was he would look amazing sneezing through the long grass of my dwarf sag, and pygmy chain, and thought my bristle nose would destroy the field, the tank is running but not looking to add anything for at least a month, have got to rip out juwel filter, and add redmoor,, would some shrimp be suitable with a plec, also do they do the same clean up as a plec, cause I have one currently in my ten gallon, and my daughter loves him, but if shrimp are just as pleasing to the eye, I will opt for them, 

And you say just the galaxy's, could I not add a few platiies, guppys, and tetra, just for show, I am happy to do the maintance, Will defiantly be covering my Maponi with flame moss, here is a picture of the current setup,


----------



## alto (24 Mar 2015)

Seriously Fish "rainbow shark" page - likely not a great match for the Galaxies which tend to be a more timid fish ... you can try the combination of course, but I suspect you'll not see the Galaxies out & about unless you pay particular attention to tankmates. These sharks can be quite individual & can be more/less territorial.
The community of platies, guppies, tetras will greatly limit fry survival.
I like to establish my sensitive/favorite fish first, then add in tankmates - removing any new additions that don't suit, but the most important thing is that *you* like your tank 

I found your updated photo over in your journal, definitely get the plants well established before adding in the galaxy rasboras (Seriously Fish link again) - note the recommendation of a dark substrate & the feeding suggestions (also warning about new imports) ... again your intended mix of fishes (platies, tetras, various gouramis) will make it more difficult to establish a breeding population of galaxies, though you can certainly give it a go.


----------



## EnderUK (24 Mar 2015)

Nice fish, very timid and are quite happy to hide all day. When it comes to food they are very effective hunters, cleared out my hydra, blackworms and I expected a lot of shrimp pups as that's when my shrimp colony began to decline. I don't know if I would mix species if I was trying to breed them.


----------



## Ghosty (24 Mar 2015)

Hey guys thanks for replies

I think as long as I house each species needs, in the tank I think it's worth a try, 
I will add to the tank a part for each fish
A terra cotta pot for bn plec
Floating plants for my honey gouarmi and his mates 2female
Haven't reaserched what platiies and guppys like yet not had time, will though

And as someone suggested above, I can remove a mating pair as I see them, let them mate and move them back, 

And yes I won't be adding my galaxy's for a few moaths, at least I till a redmoor is in there covered in needle leaf Java and moss, a dedicated corner for them, everything is settled and stuff,


----------



## Ghosty (24 Mar 2015)

But just a quick one, if I wanted to add my galaxy's and wanted them to take the redmoor wig Java moss and java, would they need to be added before the rest of my fish, so say I let the tank settle down (has got same fikter sponges that was running the tank with about 10 catfish, rope fish and a stripped Dora's, so I don't see my filter not handling the ammonia,) would it be better to add a school of galaxy's first, so that they get there territory sorted, and tbh at the numbers of them im looking to add 20-30 I don't see them being shy around some platys guppys and tetras, and my pleco is well happy so doubt he will bother them


----------



## MirandaB (24 Mar 2015)

They can be timid and tend to be outcompeted for food by bigger fish so are best kept with fish of a similar size and nature.
I keep mine with rosy loaches which are found in the same area as the Galaxies in the wild  although the loaches are as bad for eating the eggs,I've watched the Galaxies spawning and the loaches hoovering the eggs up as they came out


----------



## Ghosty (24 Mar 2015)

Thank you all for the advice, and opinions,
I will be stocking a large number of galaxy's, then Any other fish,, the fish im looking to stock with them, are peaceful fish, I decided against the ruby, but will keep my pleco, also decided to have two schools in the tank, 1 galaxy's 1 neon tetras, will only be adding some platys and a honey gouarmi pair, I see no issues arising as long as I meet each species needs with the tank,

Will keep my journal updates as I go, just waiting to order my external, and buy my redmoor, as soon as that's done I will add my current community, when I have bought the galaxy's shoul I will the. Add the redmoor, with Java fern and needle, leaf thus adding a new terrorry that hopeful the galaxy's take over, 

I will breed by attempting to catch a mating pair, and using a breeding tank, witch I will install into my juwel cabinet, aswell

Reason why I want to add the galaxy's near last is because simply there probably more delicate the. The others, and don't want to risk intruding bad fish to a school of 20 galaxy's, I will defo make sure they have more numbers then any


----------



## Katch (8 Apr 2015)

I found CPDs (celestial pearl danios, galaxy rasbora is a misnomer) pretty easy to breed.

Set up your planted tank and get a big initial shoal, 4 or 5 males and 7 or 8 females.

Feed them up and make them happy. Meanwhile set up a little 15-30l tank with a mass of java moss in it.

Take your best looking male and all the females and put them in the small tank for 2 nights.

Put them back in the main tank and watch the small tank for wigglers over the next few days.

The fry can be tricky to raise. Liquid foods, first bites and microworms later plus lots of water changes.

Now set up 5 identical small tanks. Move your best male and all the females into each tank for 2 days in turn.  As the fry become free swimming move them to a grow out tank till they can survive in your main tank.

Rinse repeat. You are now a breeder.


----------



## Katch (9 Apr 2015)

this is a good resource - http://www.celestialpearldanio.com/forum


----------

